# Just Completed my Franken-Sprayer



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just wrapped up building my own 12 gal Franken-Sprayer and wanted to share. I replicated the same design as MQ and Connor, with a few subtle differences.

I started with a new 120# Spyker broadcast spreader. I did not have the heart to start drilling into this spreader, so you'll see that I used "non-destructive" methods for attachments.

The boom supports use existing mounting locations on the spreader, and rather than all-thread supports for the tank, I opted to use the spreader screen, along with a few 2x4's to support and level the 12 gallon tank.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks great! Just out of curtiosity, how much did that cost to put together? Are you going to add a wand?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks good, the only thing that scares me is how top heavy that setup is. Looks good though


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> Looks great! Just out of curtiosity, how much did that cost to put together? Are you going to add a wand?


Ummm I've been too scared to add it all up... Not including the Spyker, I think I was into the sprayer parts/materials about $600.

No plans to add a wand - My lawn is small enough that I can take care of spots with a small tank sprayer.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Looks good, the only thing that scares me is how top heavy that setup is. Looks good though


I had considered this, but with my yard size I should never have to fill the tank beyond 5-6 gallons. It handled well while I was testing it with water, but I would imagine a full 12 gallon load sitting that high may change the handling.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, some o' y'all amaze me!!!

With a yard my size, all's I can do is drool (and contemplate PM'ing you an offer to commi$$ion a build)

But alas, the freakin' hills and grades I'm dealing with, I fear I am committed to "backpackin' it" until I get to the age and point (service-related cervical thoracic total blowouts) I cant even do that anymore.

Ha-ha, I used to dream about living on a mountain lake; now that I do I dream about having a flat yard again ( gosh darn human nature! 

These Franken sprayers y'all create are awesome!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

440mag said:


> Man, some o' y'all amaze me!!!
> 
> With a yard my size, all's I can do is drool (and contemplate PM'ing you an offer to commi$$ion a build)
> 
> ...


Agreed! I'm digging the Mower Boss platform someday as it's already built and I can just mount it right to my riding tractor. But at nearly $500 it's a few years away.


----------

